# Whatever happened to XI?



## ike_osu

When I was a kid my dad bought an XI bow. I think it had Myles Keller name on the bow but not 100% on that. I remember he had to order the bow because there were no dealer in our area. The bow was an excellent bow for the time. So what happened to XI?


----------



## gimpie

I have been searching the internet on this information for months. I have a Legends Force One bow and can not find the specs on it. This is all I have found out:

Legends Bow use to be Indian Bows.
After they came out with the Legends series, they folded, sometime in the late 90's.
Myles Keller supposidly never used a compound bow, just loaned his name
There is a new company called Legends Bows that deals in recurve bows, but knows nothing about the old compound bows.
They made: Impact, Magnum, Legacy, Flatliner, Firehawk, Impulse, and Force One.
I also heard they made 2 other models the Summit and the XRG Fast Flight, but I don't know if they were XI models or not.


----------



## MitchFolsom

They were bought out by Esscalade I think. I had the Xi Impact, and Xi Legend Magnum, and the Xi flatliner. Myles Keller did use compound bows. They were awsome bows for their time.


----------



## Chako

I also wondered about that. I just got back into archery a few months ago. Had some fun taking out the old equipment in deep garage storage. I mean, I hadn't seen the stuff in about 12 or so years when last I did some archery. Noticed I couldn't find any XI footprint on the internet when I started to do some research on the old equipment.

I still have my XI Legacy.





























It was and still is a fantastic bow. A bit heavy and clunky by today's standards however.


----------



## ike_osu

That is the one my dad had. I think the camo was diffrent and it was a righty but I am sure that is the one he had. it was a great bow. To bad they couldn't make the company work. It seems like they were ahead of the curve in alot of ways


----------



## MitchFolsom

Chako said:


> I also wondered about that. I just got back into archery a few months ago. Had some fun taking out the old equipment in deep garage storage. I mean, I hadn't seen the stuff in about 12 or so years when last I did some archery. Noticed I couldn't find any XI footprint on the internet when I started to do some research on the old equipment.
> 
> I still have my XI Legacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was and still is a fantastic bow. A bit heavy and clunky by today's standards however.



I remember that stabilizer. The Saunder's Torque Tamer. It was a good one.


----------



## Chako

I remember buying it at the now defunct Triple T archery shop across the river in Sault Michigan in the mid 90s. It was a choice between the longer and easier shooting legacy, or the faster and harder to shoot flatliner. The graceful curves of the limbs decided it for me. That and the cams weren’t as scary looking. I got the Xi overdraw at the same time.

The Saunders Torque Tamer survived the years of storage. I am surprised the rubber spacers are still good. The paint on the shaft however has deteriorated somewhat to an odd shade of light grayish green. It was olive drab when bought new years ago. I was shocked that they don't make this stabilizer anymore. That stabilizer...everyone had one in my area. It was almost ubiquitous.


----------



## ike_osu

I shot one of stabilizers for years but mine was quite a bit longer. It was heavy but so was everything else back then.


----------



## MitchFolsom

ike_osu said:


> I shot one of stabilizers for years but mine was quite a bit longer. It was heavy but so was everything else back then.


But the thing WORKED.


----------



## Reich

*Stabilizer...*



MitchFolsom said:


> I remember that stabilizer. The Saunder's Torque Tamer. It was a good one.


I still use the old Saunders....still works....


----------



## three under

I killed my first three deer and won a 3D tourney with an XI Impact that I bought off my science teacher for $100. Had to be 1992 ish. It served as my back up bow for a while and it seemed every time I would loan it to a friend they would kill a deer with it. It's been out on a loan for about 10 years now and I have a feeling I might not see that one again.


----------



## toolmkr20

I just sold a XI Velocity Force One the other day for $100 completely set-up. It was an ok bow for a starter bow. It looked brand new when I sold it. Guy at work gave it to me said that in its day it was the best 3-D bow around.


----------



## Pierre Couture

Reich said:


> I still use the old Saunders....still works....


I still have the 12 " version on my bow, probably wont change it when I switch...


----------



## arahoyt

Flatliners and Legacy were huge in my area. I serviced a bunch of 'em. Some of the cable systems made you want to pull your hair out when you replaced cables, but a lot of guys loved them.


----------



## Tim Hoeck

Heres mine and I thought they were a real good shooting bow.


----------



## ieatmeat

I had the Legacy and the Pinnacle. The Pinnacle was a lot like the Legacy but had a black riser. They had a lot of string issues and my Legacy ended up with a splintered limb shortly after I bought it. The Flatliner was very popular. Was probably the fastest bow out at the time.


----------



## wisbowhntr

My first bow when I started shoot a bow was a XI silver hawk. It was all black and had round wheels.I dont even know what the let off was but I shot my first robin hood withthat bow.I used it for a few years then bought a Darton.That XI silver hawk did serve me well .


----------



## weldorman

*OH the begining for me*

my first compound was a PSE Laser magnum Express bought it in 86 i was 
15 sold it in 90-91 bought the XI impact 70# with the overdraw at 27" 
used xx75s 2213 if i shave my beard of i probably still have the scare on my chin from the cable lug when the cable broke 20 stitches later made me nervous couldnt shoot it again now i wish i still had it:sad:


----------



## Rattler

Predator Camo on it!!!!!


----------



## electricg2

*xi*

I started with an impact then a legend and then a flatliner. All were good bows made right here in evansville, IN. Escalade did buy them and now that is the bear bow line/ trophy ridge. bear bows r made in south or north carolina now (not sure which) but if u look on the back of the trophy rige broadheads and stuff it says evansville. Thats where xi went, it is now together with bear. They may even make a few of the bear parts here. Lots of the guys that work at the plant wear bear clothing and shoot the bows of coarse, thats why i say that. AND YES Myles keller did shoot compounds!


----------



## ike_osu

It's a pity that XI is gone. When My dad bought his XI I remeber people gathering around to look at it and they couldn't believe how fast it was. If i ever get a chance to pick one up I probaly will just to take it to the woods and put down a deer or 2 in the old mans memory.


----------



## eric96

I had a XI pinnacal back in the day it was a good bow. I also wish XI were still in business also because they made a very fine bow.


----------



## manybows

*Legend Magnum*

I still have my '90 Legend Mag in Grey Shadow Camo. I took lots of critters early in my archery career with it, including my 1st WT Buck, Bull Elk, Bear and quite a few other whitetails. Shot it till I got my 1st Mathews back in about 1990....I still have it and it is set up for bowfishing.

The only original parts on it are the wheels and cable guard. Splintered 2 sets of limbs and had 2 risers break right at the handle. (that was pretty exciting)....They always stood behind it and fixed it free. 

Some of my best archery memories are with that bow. It was the top of the line at the time. I still remember lots of bow envy when I first got it. 

M. Keller is from these parts, and yes he did shoot the XI compounds and did very well with them.


----------



## fenrir

My first bow was an Xi Firebird that I bought from a friend completely set up for $150. I loved the heck out of that bow. On the plus side, it was also made in my hometown of Evansville, IN......Tony


----------



## DanZ

Xi had some ideas that were way ahead of their time. I think it was the Flatliner that had parallel limbs in '95. The pockets were at a conventional angle, but the limbs themselves were premolded in a curve so they were parallel when pre loaded.


----------



## whiteflag

I'm actually in the middle of rebuilding my old XI legend magnum, It was a great bow to shoot but my limbs were starting to get some hair line cracks.
I found another on ebay but it was the wrong hand. Bought it anyway for the parts.


----------



## Steelhat

*Xi meaning*

From an old posting at Archery Talk.com:

Xi	This stands for “e*x*perimental *I*ndian”, which is where the Indian brand developed its more aggressive bows. (reference: www.archerytalk.com; July 5, 2006)


----------



## beez1954

*Bringing back old memories*

Wow:

I was just browsing through sites and found this one.

It really brings back old memories for me.

In 1984 I hired on at Indian Industries and was given the position of Archery Technician for a new line of bows they were introducing.

That's right- XI (By the way- the poster who said that the name stood for eXperimental Archery was 100% correct).

Indian Industries at that time was owned by the stockholding company Escalade at that time along with a few other companies.

Indian had been in the business since 1926 or 1927 and had purchased the original Allen Compound patent so had been making compounds for quite awhile when they decided to go into the high end portion of the business.

I worked there as the technician then the supervisor until 1996 when I went into the aerospace industry.

I still have a few bows but the Legacy will always have a place in my heart.

Thanks for letting me vent and good shooting to you all.

Greg


----------



## beez1954

*Old memories*

Hi guys:
New to this forum but the subject caught my eye.
You see, in 1984 I was an out of work coal miner looking for a job when I took a position at Indian Industries as an archery technician for them.
They were an old archery company just starting to produce high-end equipment and took the name XI. ( Poster was absolutely correct when he stated that it stood for eXperimental Indian).
Escalade was the name of the stockholding company that was offered on NASDAC and Indian was one of a few companies grouped under that stockholding group.
I worked either as the technician or the production supervisor for the company until 1996 when I took another job at an aerospace company at which I still work.
It was a great job and I learned every facet of the industry but the best part was that I got to play with lots of great equipment.
Met lots of people ( Myles Keller, Ted Nugent, Larry Wise, etc.) , got to travel to a lot of archery shows, but best of all got to take a bow or two home with me every new product year.
Poster was correct in that XI tried to come up with at least the best equipment before its time (although there were some surprises).
Sadly about a year or two after I quit XI became only a mail order company with other companies making the equipment and now Escalade has purchased the Bear Archery Company which was located in Gainesville, Florida when I was involved in the business.
I still have some great memories and better yet- some great friends that I gained from those times.

Good shooting to all:

Greg


----------



## spmnlvr

*old bows*

My Uncle has a lefty XI flatliner and I have a old martin cougar. Anyone that is interested in either bow feel free to PM. I know nothing about either bow.


----------



## spmnlvr

*lied*

Just realized I told a fib. All I know about the martin is that I bought it for my wife from here and it doesn't fit her.


----------



## LiteSpeed1

I still have an Impact and a Legend Magnum.

QUESTION: Was that camo Predator or the old Sticks and Limbs camo pattern?


----------



## FULL-BORE

I had a Velocity Extreme ,biggest p.o.s I ever owned. It had 3 sets of limbs in 9 months.


----------



## manybows

Yes, it was predator. Sure made a purty looking bow. I still like the lines on my old magnum.


----------



## STRAIGHT-GUT

Does anyone know where I might find parts for XI's? I have a Legacy that I'm settin' up for my father-in-law but it's too long. Need different modules for it. I think I already have 32" and 30" but need 28's.


----------



## mathews/fish

*so...*

I am not alone when it comes to owning the heavy bows which use an overdraw??? LOL
I get harassed by co-workers when they see some of my collection.
I have owned several XI bows and still have one.
Flatliner was shooting 287 f.p.s. at 29" and 70#. Not bad for an old bow.
My current XI is the IMPULSE. It also has the XI overdraw with TM style arrow rest. I also have the Saunders Torque Tamer stabilizer...somewhere. 
The brass bushing went bad in the cams...so I retrofitted the bow with High Country hatchet cams that use mods to adjust draw length. Brand new string and cables on my bow...
H.C. mods are still available at long established pro-shops.


----------



## matjac

This really brings back memories, I have a XI silver hawk and a Velocity Extreem 
the silver hawk was fun to shoot, but the Extreem was a bit of a challenge.


----------



## Guest

Larry Wise shot for XI for a while and during that time they produced a wicked experimental limb that instead of changing the limb pocket angle they used current riser designs and made a pre curved limb that was 40 layers and made almost into a 90 degree curve making it the first parralell design that actually worked, it had no vibration and was the fastest they made but I guess they couldn't get it into production hence the design change to the flatliner


----------



## J Name

I still have my Flatliner.:thumbs_up


----------



## martha j

which bow did they have on display at the shot show one year that was set up on a shooting machine & was being dry fired all the while as an advertisment for their new limbs? went through like 10,000 dry fires if memory serves me.


----------



## Guest

That was the Flatliner with the experimental limbs, The limbs were nearly indestructable but something with the consistancy from limb to limb I was tols was the reason for the design change


----------



## Pitbull2799

*Am looking for info*

On a Legend Magnum Xi! A friend of mind just bought one for $100, set up nice but it doesnt have the specs on the arms. The guy who bought it has some handicaps to him but he can pull it some. Just need to get he info on it to set it up for him. Any Info would be great on this bow. Thanks everyone.


----------



## airwolf

I still have the xi legacy 94' i think and i even have the old indian timberwolf 1980 i think , i think ill hang on to these may be worth sumthing 50 years from now :darkbeer:


----------



## Ogredude43

*older XI bows*

I have 2 LH Legacy bows 2 different camos grey Predator and shadowgrass, i) Intrepid LH grey predator, 3 LH Premiers 1 green 1 silver 1 black gold all target bows with white limbs

2 rh premiers 1 blue and one purple if anyone is interested in dickering or trading for some archery history


----------



## KenZ

Had a XI Silverhawk for my son to learn with. Was nice in that it could go from low weight and short draw up to if I remember right, 30" draw and 70# just by switching cams. Pretty cool idea. Other than that I remember in there heyday alot of people at my club shot them. Also seen alot of them come apart during 3-d shoots and such. I remember there was a real bad problem with the limbs. Couple years of exploding bows and then I didn't see them anymore.


----------



## pyroman_27

*Another XI*

I had a flatliner for a while and wanted a target bow so bad when I was in my late teens. XI also made a beautiful bow called the Apex I believe. I couldn't afford one, but one of the local shooters had one and let me shoot it. I'd still like to find one for indoors. That was the smoothest, prettiest bow I had ever shot at the time. In fact the riser had similar lines to the Vantage X8 I shoot now, minus the bridging of course. If anyone knows of any of these around, let me know. I'd still pick one up for the right price.


----------



## cubman

I still hunt with my XI Paragon. Pulling just over 60lbs and shooting Gold Tip carbon arrows it is over 300fps. Still use it because it is so rugged. It has dropped alot of deer over the years.


----------



## Briarsdad

I remember when XI came out with the Legend Magnum, my dad bought one for him and myself. I had a lot of fun hunting with that bow when I was about 13 or 14 I think. I bought an XI Extreme a couple years after that and it was junk I shot 2 arrows out of the first one and it came apart, I took it back to Tom Rothrock and he gave me another off the shelf, 3 arrows and it came apart strings and cables flying everywhere! That was my last XI purchase Tom took it back and I bought a PSE. Come to think of it I still have the Legend Magnum it is at my father in laws house.


----------



## bfisher

I remember XI well. Bought my first one in 1992, a Legend Magnum. The following year I was asked by a sales rep to jon his shooting staff representing XI. Guy's name was Jim Roe, 1977 Pa. field archery chamion in the unlimited division; my coach and good friend for many years. He worked for Sherwood Schock; both retired now.

My first bow as a staff shooter was the Legacy complete with overdraw. A real shooter that produced speeds of 275 fps even at my 27" draw length and shooting 6 grains per pound.

The following year I got a Pinnacle, one of the first machined riser bows of the time. Another good bow.

Never got into the Flatliner. Just couldn't handle the cams, and I was too dumb to drop the draw weight so I could. The bow was the fastest of it's time, but just couldn't keep limbs from breaking.

Next in line was the Nemisis. This is the one that had the Fusion Force limbs that were dry fired some 5000 times at the 1996 ATA show. I actually got to handle these limbs as they got passed around to all the sales reps for a while. Really good limbs and way ahead of their time.

The rep group changed companies in 1997 and I ended up with Golden Eagle, another company swallowed up by Escalade and subsequently dropped. The it was on to Pearson and now Martin.

But XI will stay in my memories. Too bad they didn't have better business saavy. They might have been one of "The Big Three" even today.


----------



## MrBigGameHunter

*Myles Keller Legend Magnum XI*

i found a Myles Keller Legend Magnum XI at a yard sale. a while back it is a excellent bow and i love it it was in great condition when i got it and it still is. When i told my buddies they were like whats a Legend and they shot it and they love it.


----------



## SD74D

I use to have a XI Flatliner which was a pretty fast bow back then. One of the guys at the bow shop I worked at had a red XI Apex which was a really pretty bow and so smoooth.


----------



## countryboy96

My first bow was a XI Silverhawk XP. Did pretty good with it too! I ended up winning the state championship in 4-H with that shooting a 286 in a 300 spot tournament. I remember wanting the Legend Magnum because it was the coolest bow back then but I went the direction of target bows and got a Hoyt Medalist which proved to be a great choice. (been with Hoyt ever since too)


----------



## MDUDE55

My first bow ever was an XI Silverhawk too...Got me started some time ago....


----------



## blackoak

I know this is an old thread, but my Dad was an XI dealer for several years. We live pretty close to Evansville. He no longer has his archery shop. He does still have several parts such as limbs and cam modules. I'm not sure what all he has, but if anybody need any XI parts I can check and see if he has them. He also has a bunch of early High Country bow parts and PSE parts to.


----------



## bobpm149

I have my old flatliner tucked away in the rafters of my attic. several years ago the string broke from sitting around so long. maybe some day I'll get a string made for it and shoot it once again. Maybe this would be a good reason to build a string jig and play around


----------



## Gunpowder

My first bow was an Indian Cam Star. I wish I still had it for memories sake. My wife still has her lefty XI Impact but can't hunt due to the big C. I am currently shooting a Golden Eagle Turbo Hunter but am shopping to replace the 22 yea old bow after she gets a few more deer this year :thumbs_up


----------



## xibowhunter

My first XI was a Nemisis,a real good bow .Then when they came out with the Velocity ,the one with the giant cam for all you XI fans out there ,it was loud and if they had string stops back then the string would have broke from hitting the nut on my GKF 3d rover ,it was hanging in the range and while I was talking to the shop owner it went boom ! it was a good bow but it had a couple of design flaws IMO so after some *****ing XI traded me even up for a Velocity Extreme which I still have I don't shoot it anymore heck it doesn't even have a string or cables on it,but it is a real good bow never had a problem one with it .
Marthaj the bow your asking about was a Velocity .I remember seeing it at a show also,then I brought the darn thing(not the one they dry fired).


----------



## Peakbagr

I have an Xi Impact. Got it in the 90's when I first started bowhunting. Got away from archery and coming back to it now. Took it to my proshop to check it out. They were surprised that there isn't any rust or corrosion on it, and that after 16 or 17 years it still has the original string. How dumb am I that I didn't even realize you needed to change strings.
Put a new sight, peep and Whisker Biscuit on it and starting to shoot again. Also got a TruBall release - wow, thats a big step up from my old Fred Bear release.
It's set at 51 lbs and I draw 30". When they checked the Easton aluminum arrows the shop told me the arrows are out of spec for the bow. Kind of surprised about that as the shop I got it said they were matched for the bow. When I used to hunt, I could group arrows in a 3" circle at 30+ yards. I'm reluctant to buy new carbon arrows matched for it but had some questions of you guys.
The proshop looked the bow over and didn't replace the cables. I took good care of the bow and it was always stored in a case. Is the bow safe to shoot?
If so, my son has a borrowed bow and I thought about giving him the bow and getting a new one for myself. He's my height but his draw is a 1.5" to 2" shorter. Do you guys think this bow can be set up for his draw length?


----------



## evoknevo

a friend just gave me a old bow. it has a indian logo on riser and says xi 288 graphite plus on upper limb. does anyone know any thing about this bow ? its pretty old and in great shape. im wanting to somehow find a rest and sight from the same era and shoot this thing for fun. help????


----------



## i am the catman

i know what it like i have a robinhood little john been useing,and robinhood squire & THE SAXON AND NO BODY KNOWS WHO MADE THEM TO ME THERE THE ONLY BOW BEEN USEING THEM TO HUNT WITH OVER 30 YEARS,OH I AM IN AUSTRALIA MATE AND WE WALK FOR SOME TIME,THERE LIGHT AND A BIT OF A BEND DON'T STOP THAT ARROW GETING TO WERE I LIKE IT,WELL MATE I HOPE YOU HAVE SOME LUCK FROM THE LAND DOWN UNDER.
ERNIE


----------



## NHLHVECTRIX

I still have the chipped front tooth from my legend mag. the riser elxpoded on me at full draw. snapped right in half at the stabilizer bung. scared the heck out of everyone on the range that morning..


----------



## Garceau

I used to shoot for XI - in 1996 I was shooting 320fps with the velocity extreme.

Issue is at the tournament I couldnt figure out why my arrows kept creeping to the side. I would adjust sight and a few shots later they would creep to the side again.

Well got on manufacturers row and come to find out my riser was bending - 

It went back to the factory with their shirts and I picked up a Hoyt.


----------



## peterp

I have a Xi ultra mag I bought in 1994.
I would like to replace the string and cables but not sure what string material would be safe to on the bow.
Anyone know what string material to use?


----------



## Dave J

*XI legacy*

I picked up an XI Legacy a couple of years ago. It appears to be unfired and in new condition. Don't really know much about it other than the draw length is 29 inches. I've heard that XI had a problem with some of their bowstrings breaking so I'll replace that before shooting the bow. I've uploaded some pics of the bow. If anyone can tell me more (year made, specs. cam type etc.) about the bow I would sure appreciate it. The bow came with no sight or rest installed, I put them on the bow for display purposes only.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## archer619

That is a nice looking bow!!!!


----------



## Cold Weather

I actually toured the Xi facility in Evansvile in the early 90s. In addition to bows, they made pool tables etc etc....

the company initially offered Indian bows-was called Indian Archery

decided they wanted to get into higher end compounds but because the Indian Archery name was so attached to low end-called the new company Xi which was short for Experimental Indian.

Later they shut that down.

They purchased Bear Archery


----------



## Lcp3557

Owened a teal color legacy in 94. Quick. Couldn't keep limbs on it. 283 fops 2312s at 62 pounds.


----------



## ron w

yup, i had one for a while, too..


----------



## NIIDEEP

When the XI first came out Alvey Rinehart worked for them. He got myself, Larry Morrow, Jack Traylor, Doug Sanders and himself to shoot as a team using the XI bow. We were all from around that area. They were made by Indiana in Evansville which I think also made pool tables and other things.


----------



## crazyhoyt

MitchFolsom said:


> They were bought out by Esscalade I think. I had the Xi Impact, and Xi Legend Magnum, and the Xi flatliner. Myles Keller did use compound bows. They were awsome bows for their time.


I also had these models! They were a great bow for the time, I shot the heck out of all of them an never had an issue, except for dry firing my Flatliner an Blowing it to pieces.


----------



## Carr13221

ike_osu said:


> It's a pity that XI is gone. When My dad bought his XI I remeber people gathering around to look at it and they couldn't believe how fast it was. If i ever get a chance to pick one up I probaly will just to take it to the woods and put down a deer or 2 in the old mans memory.


I had an Xi that I practically gave away at a garage sale for $40 just to clear space in my garage. I remember I had a Bomar hydraulic stabilizer on it, wish I still had that!


----------



## sahildsouza007

wisbowhntr said:


> My first bow when I started shoot a bow was a XI silver hawk. It was all black and had round wheels.I dont even know what the let off was but I shot my first robin hood withthat bow.I used it for a few years then bought a Darton.That XI silver hawk did serve me well .


Its amazing


----------



## Monkeykingz

i know, what it happen


----------



## LouM

XI was one of the few companies that offered their heavier hunting bows in shorter draw lengths in the early 1990s. I first bought the Myles Keller Legend Magnum. I shot it well, but there were many cases where the cast magnesium risers would fail in the grip area. After a friend had an identical bow come apart next to me at a winter indoor shoot, I ordered the Legacy. I had to float the bow with my fingers lightly touching the front of the grip to get a clean paper tuning. Hoyt came out with the Flashpoint offered in a 27" draw and I moved on.


----------



## Capt hook

Miss mine took 11 deer with it A great bow .I am still looking for one ..Good luck with that right .


----------



## LouM

Capt hook said:


> Miss mine took 11 deer with it A great bow .I am still looking for one ..Good luck with that right .


I wish you luck. One problem with looking for old bows isn't that they aren't out there; it's that the people who now have them don't know what brand/model they have when they try to sell them. I can't tell you how many times I have seen eBay postings for Hoyt "Flashpoint" or "Heat" because Hoyt clearly labeled the type of limb on the bow but not the model. XI did a better job of indicating the model, but the brand name confused people.


----------



## comprar

My first bow ever was an XI Silverhawk too


----------



## LouM

comprar said:


> My first bow ever was an XI Silverhawk too


Bring back memories?


----------



## Capt hook

*I have 2 Horizons bare bows 60to 70# can be had .Hook.*


----------



## LouM

Quick update. The local Pawn America shop is closing I dropped in just to see what they were slashing prices on. They had about 3 dozen bows, most from the '90s. There was an XI Legend Magnum 65-80#, 30-32 draw. Price marked as $75 but only sale for 75% off. The package included an overdraw and an old Sight Master sight, all for about $25 .

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## d.hawke

Help please. I have an Xi Extreme, year 1995. I am looking for modules H1 = 27" and H2 =28" draw lengths.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 918OKIE

My first new bow was a xrg


----------



## 500 fps

They jumped feet first into the speed game in around 96, 97 with the Extreme line up. Exploding limbs literally drove them out of business. You couldn't keep them together.


----------



## Allen cox

500 fps said:


> They jumped feet first into the speed game in around 96, 97 with the Extreme line up. Exploding limbs literally drove them out of business. You couldn't keep them together.


 i remember those days very well, I personally watched 2 of them peel plum apart when drawn


----------



## archer619

Nice Picture!


----------



## Clarkson

Its was a legandary bow. My dad had too.


----------



## fidens

My dad had an XI legend magnum(i think) in predator camo when I was a kid. I thought it was the coolest bow ever at the time.


----------



## merlinron

Carr13221 said:


> I had an Xi that I practically gave away at a garage sale for $40 just to clear space in my garage. I remember I had a Bomar hydraulic stabilizer on it, wish I still had that!


I am currently using a bomar hydraulic on my 101st Airborne. it is about 1-5/8" diameter and about 10 inches long. is that the one you had ?.


----------



## xibowhunter

Im back did you miss me ?? Just kidding , I still have one of my old XI stashed away with no strings or cables on it , I forget which one it is , Velocity maybe ?


----------



## merlinron

i had a "Flat Liner" for a little while.


----------



## DryHollow

ike_osu said:


> When I was a kid my dad bought an XI bow. I think it had Myles Keller name on the bow but not 100% on that. I remember he had to order the bow because there were no dealer in our area. The bow was an excellent bow for the time. So what happened to XI?


I had an XI Legend (I think Magnum but can’t remember) it had Miles Keller name on it. Great bow. Bought it back in 1991 if I remember correctly. Good old times. I shot three deer with it and then sold it to get a Browning but can’t remember the model. Maybe a Midas


----------

